# Cold steel



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

This is my first attempt at any kind of horror story so all comments are welcome-

Haver awoke, his sweaty blanket falling from his naked torso and onto his wooden floor below, a huge circular moon filling the sky outside his window, he reached for the glass of water on the cabinet next to his head and scooped it up, gulping down mouth full until only a drip remained. Haver got up and pulled on his trousers, pulling them up and began to walk towards the window in his room, he looked out into his families crops, he could have sworn he had seen movement but decided it was his mind playing games on him.

Haver turned and slowly walked towards his door, not wanting to creak his floorboards and wake his parents and older brothers, he grabbed the door handle and turned it slowly until it clicked open, he came out into the families long hallway, he could see the stairs a few metres away and began to creep towards them. He stopped slightly and sighed, his father had left his coat dangling on a hook in the wall making it look like some kind dark creature. 

He smiled slightly and quickly tiptoed down the stairs, the moonlight shinning in through the glass panels at the top of the door. Haver turned and walked towards the kitchen, yawning loudly as he pushed the door open and found the lights still on, he walked towards the tap and turned it slightly, swilling his cup before quickly downing it before running back to his room, flicking the light switch off.

The next morning

Haver groaned as one of his older brothers, Jav smacked him across the face saying “Haver dad wants us to see to the crops” he rolled over and pushed him away slightly murmuring something but quickly jolting to his feet as their family dog, Bruno jumped up onto his bed and licked his face, Jav laughing aloud as he said “meet me at the barn in five minutes” before turning and walking out of the room, Haver closing his eyes again.

Jav walked towards the barn, Bruno running besides him as he whistled a Imperial Guard battle tune his father had taught him as a young child, he blew his hair away from his face and kicked a dust covered rock away, a small spider scurrying away into the nearby grass. Jav stepped into the barn, the walls were lined with cutting scythes and other equipment, he even noted his fathers shotgun, a half spilled box of ammunition on the bench under it. 

Haver ran past the dinner table, where his father, mother and older brother sat eating breakfast, he scooped up a piece of bread and quickly chewed on it as he ran out towards the barn, hopping on one leg as he put his shoe on. Haver burst into the barn, his brother turning with a cocked eye brow saying “take the outer fields ill take the inner ones now get going” he threw a scythe into Haver who smirked and began to walk the four mile journey to the outer fields.

Haver carried his shirt in one hand and the scythe in the other, the heat pounding against his back as he neared a large tree shrouded in shade, he took a drink from his flask and let out a long sigh as he sat against the thick tree trunk, closing his eyes and smiling. Haver opened his eyes and looked back down the road he had just come from, swearing he had seen something moving in the crops he scooped up the scythe from next to him and sprinting in its direction, he turned into the crops and tripped over a rock, his chin slamming into the ground. 

Haver looked around at the rock he had tripped over, it was pure black with green runes carved into it, he touched it and found himself shivering with cold, he reeled backwards as the sound of footsteps filled his ears, he got to his feet ignoring the blood dripping onto his shoes and sprinted back to the farm, fear etched upon his face. 

Haver ran into his house, tears streaming down his cheeks, his father walked out of the kitchen and ran towards him, immediately scooping Haver up into his arms and saying “hey hey what’s wrong?” Haver looked into his fathers friendly eyes and shook his head managing to say “there is something in the crops” his fathers smile dropped and he said “what do you mean?”. Haver looked up and said “you have to find Jav he is in trouble I know it!” as he pushed his father away and ran upstairs, his father walking out of the front door as a dirty mud covered Jav ran out of the crops shouting “get inside! Go!”. Haver looked out of his window at his brother, he saw movement behind him and said “no……” as a huge claw ripped through his chest in a spray of blood, it seemed to glow green as his dead brother was yanked back into the crops, leaving blood stained leaves.

Haver closed his blinds and put his face into his pillow, crying loudly as he heard his father talking to his other brother, Vimire downstairs, he picked out specific words. Weapons, barricade, basement. With all of his might he got up and walked downstairs and let out a faint smile, his father nodding back and unlocking a door he had never seen open, he had often asked what it was but only got blank expressions as answers a few seconds past and Vimire walked in, returning moments later with a pair of Autoguns and a lot of ammo. 


Haver pushed one of his large book cabinets into the front door while his father and brother nailed wood onto the window frames, his mother was busy loading a few Autoguns and looking scared, Haver scratched his hand where he had touched the stone before walking upstairs to his room, he peeked past the wood into the fields around his house where he saw thirty green eyed skeleton like creatures, each one with long sharp claws and covered in scraps of skin. 

Haver pulled backwards and took a seat on his bed wondering why they hadn’t attacked already, he wondered weather or not they could get into the house then he corrected himself thinking yes they could as he heard a sudden smash below. Haver got up and ran to the end of the hallway, looking over the stair banister below, his mother was being ripped apart by a pair of the skeleton like creatures as his father fired shot after shot into them, another of the Xeno smashed its claws through the wall his father had been leaning against and tore through his skin, and cutting apart organs, he fell his flesh smouldering.

Vimire ran up the stairs shouting “Haver run!” as he turned and fired into one of the things, it shuddered slightly before again walking towards him, Vimire threw his Autogun at it, totally missing as a claw slammed into his gut and upwards, he tumbled over the side of the stairs, blood covering everything around him. 

Haver pushed into his door and pushed his bed against it, he settled in the corner as the sound of footsteps echoed around him, he began to rock back and forth and started laughing as the first claw ripped into his door, it pulled backwards taking a sizable chunk of wood with it as a green eyed skull filled the hole, Haver smiled as he took the detonator to the bombs his father had made out of his pocket and said “for the Emperor” as he clicked downwards, engulfing the entire house and creating a two mile wide crater.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Interesting fluff mate I haven't seen anything like this before nice unique piece and well written, good work DA  JD


----------

